# 52 Weeks of Aspen



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

Ha ha--The toy does kind of match him, doesn't it? A very cute and growing boy!

--Q


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

Aspen is adorable!


----------



## PoohFan (Jul 15, 2012)

*3 Months 4 Weeks and 1 Day*

Hi, I'm Aspen. Mommy took me to the groomer today for the first time. So, now I have a clean face and paws. When mom saw me, she said that I was "delicious" - whatever that means. The nice ladies who gave me a bath said that I'm already "blowing" my coat. I don't know what that means either. 

I'm plumb tuckered out from all the activity, so I'm sitting in my favorite spot with my best pal, Sammie. Let's take a nap!


----------



## KidWhisperer (Apr 3, 2012)

He is beautiful!!! Our Sammi also is hard to photograph on our carpet and some of her toys, which are about the same color as she is. She looks like she is growing up out of the carpet in some shots. I can't wait to see more pics.


----------



## PoohFan (Jul 15, 2012)

*4 months and 6 days old*

Happy boy!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Ahhh...new chewing toys. He looks very pleased with them.  I have to get Jazz some more chewing toys, but Bonnie always steals them and chews them up. Aspen is only a few weeks ahead of him in the teething department. cute!


----------



## Tuffcookie (Dec 22, 2010)

Aspen is such a cutie! (And he writes pretty well for a poodle!)

Cindy


----------



## PoohFan (Jul 15, 2012)

*4 months 1 week and 6 days*

Having fun in the back yard...


----------



## PoohFan (Jul 15, 2012)

*4 months 2 weeks 6 days*

I've had my second grooming - clean face and paws. Mama just found out that I have webbed toes. She was pretty funny playing with my feet. She also didn't know that she needed to pull my ear hair. The groomer enlightened her. She'll learn. Best thing..? Mama loves me with all her heart.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Tell me, how do you get him to sit so nicely for his portrait?


----------



## PoohFan (Jul 15, 2012)

outwest said:


> Tell me, how do you get him to sit so nicely for his portrait?


He just does... He seems to like the camera.


----------



## PoohFan (Jul 15, 2012)

*5 months and 3 days old*

My boy has been watching the cats too much.


----------



## PoohFan (Jul 15, 2012)

Six months


----------

